# Tren dick and blood pressure.



## DarksideSix (Jun 18, 2014)

I wanted to talk a little about some of the effects of Tren that most people don't think about or even consider and that is blood pressure. 

I see a lot of people running Caber during their Tren cycles which is always a great idea as prolactin sides can be a motherf*er!  I've also seen many guys who calim to be running good caber and a good AI and still get Erectile Dysfunction (tren dick) and The result of this is probably high blood pressure.  

Many people do not notice symptoms when their blood pressure rised but even a small increase in BP will result in loss of blood flow and make your pee pee not work.  

I recently experienced this very thing.  Started a Test P 350wk and Tren Ace 525 wk cycle a few weeks ago.  I've ran this cycle many many times with no issues but I ran a simular cycle about a year ago and started getting ED.  Thought it was my E levels but they were fine, bloodwork confirmed it.  Thought it was Prog. related but it wasn't as bloodwork also confirmed I was fine there.  I just popped some viagra and did my thing until I came off and after a good pct everything was normal.  

Well, Started my last cycle and not even a week in started getting ED.  I had legit caber and a legit AI but i switched them up anyway and still nothing.  I was schedule for a Doc visit and got my Blood pressure taken and it was up there a bit.  my doc said that it could cause me to have some problems in that area when my BP is higher, but it wasn't to the point where he was too woried and didn't priscribe any meds for it.  I looked for alternative remedies and came upon Beetroot juice as well as hawthorn berry extract.  Both proven natural ways to lower BP.  I started drinking 1 cup of Beetroot juice a day and taking about 2-3grams of Hawthorn berry extract and lo and behold within 3 days my BP was significantly lower and little Darkside-three was at full salute.  Hard as a 16yr old boy looking at the lingerie section of the Sears catalog.  

Anyways, just something to think about for all you fellas that have been on caber and still can't get would.  Make sure you BP is in check.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 18, 2014)

Caber viagra and cialis will all cause your BP to drop as well. Surprised the caber didn't help


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 18, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Caber viagra and cialis will all cause your BP to drop as well. Surprised the caber didn't help



Caber has never really had an effect on BP for me.  obviusly Viagra causes BP to drop but it also gives me very bad headaches.  

BP was never an issue when I was younger but now that i'm getting older I find it starting to raise while on cycle, mostly just with Tren.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 18, 2014)

DarksideSix said:


> Caber has never really had an effect on BP for me.  obviusly Viagra causes BP to drop but it also gives me very bad headaches.
> 
> BP was never an issue when I was younger but now that i'm getting older I find it starting to raise while on cycle, mostly just with Tren.



Have you tried cialis instead of Viagra? With the longer half life it would require less frequent dosing and many ppl experience less headaches on it than Viagra. All you need would be 5-10mg daily


----------



## snake (Jun 18, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Have you tried cialis instead of Viagra? With the longer half life it would require less frequent dosing and many ppl experience less headaches on it than Viagra. All you need would be 5-10mg daily



Hay, Doc's back!

Ya, tadalafil EOD at 15mg helps my BP. That freakin BP is the quiet killer, keep it in check or it won't just be your stinger that ain't working.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 18, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Have you tried cialis instead of Viagra? With the longer half life it would require less frequent dosing and many ppl experience less headaches on it than Viagra. All you need would be 5-10mg daily



Yup. I have 25mg tabs that I snap in half. Take one daily. Lots of benefits. Rock hard bone, vascularity, boners, pumps, boners, lower bp and boners.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 18, 2014)

that's actually what I have, tadafil or whatever it's called but they're caps so I can't cut them in half.  

like I said, the beetroot juice is awesome!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 18, 2014)

Nvr tried it...
Organic? But it sounds like it tastes like shit?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 18, 2014)

Not surprising. I'm pretty sure both Viagra and Cialis were originally intended to be BP meds, but during trials they didn't work as good as expected on BP, but gave people rock hard boners, so they were issued as ED drugs. Cialis also helps with Benign Prostate Enlargement, which is definitely a side of jewce.

Bottom line....take cialis


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 18, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Nvr tried it...
> Organic? But it sounds like it tastes like shit?



not sure, it doesn't taste too bad at all.  taste like beets.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 18, 2014)

Be back gona get some of this miracle tren dick fixture.

...well not really, but ill try it once I need to.
Thanks for the heads up ds6


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 19, 2014)

good post, b.p. will put you out for good


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 19, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Have you tried cialis instead of Viagra? With the longer half life it would require less frequent dosing and many ppl experience less headaches on it than Viagra. All you need would be 5-10mg daily



^^^ THIS ^^^ plus mega-boners. Win-Win.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 19, 2014)

5mg Cialis for this guy EOD when cycling tren, magic!


----------



## Rip (Jun 19, 2014)

What about Fish oil for Blood Pressure? 
I'm pretty sure there are empirical studies on it's effect.


----------



## snake (Jun 19, 2014)

Fish oil has Omega-3 fatty acids and can help lower triglyceride but has been shown to slightly raise your LDL. I take it and it has helped lower my  triglyceride.

Magnesium is also said to help BP. One in the morning and one at night.


----------

